# Surf fishing Santa Rosa beach area Q/A?



## ahlangle (May 24, 2016)

I'm from Louisiana and do a good bit of inshore fishing all over the state, but will be vacationing at Santa Rosa beach next week and would like to do some surf fishing. 
I planned on bringing my normal gear (7' rods with spinning reels) and try some top waters early if calm, and maybe soak a mullet on bottom if I can cast net some bait. Any ideas?

Also, if I brought a crab trap or two to out out off the beach one night, is that legal/productive for blue crabs in yalls area?

I'd appreciate any info and will help anyone if you need anything on Louisiana.


----------



## ahlangle (May 24, 2016)

May hit the bay (I think it's choctawatchee) also, any info appreciated


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ahlangle said:


> I'm from Louisiana and do a good bit of inshore fishing all over the state, but will be vacationing at Santa Rosa beach next week and would like to do some surf fishing.
> I planned on bringing my normal gear (7' rods with spinning reels) and try some top waters early if calm, and maybe soak a mullet on bottom if I can cast net some bait. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, if I brought a crab trap or two to out out off the beach one night, is that legal/productive for blue crabs in yalls area?
> ...


Lots of reds and jacks on the beach right now so you should have some action. For bait, I would throw a gotcha and catch ladyfish/hardtails/bluefish. they have been very prevalent. Castnetting bait on the beach can be done but its a long wait between fish pushing down the beach, unless you want to blind throw for whiting.

Blue crabs are not really along the beach in great numbers. Lots of sand crabs but if you put something out, somebody will take it/pull it.


----------



## ahlangle (May 24, 2016)

Thanks man.
I see a few lakes around just above the beach, but hard to tell if they're private or not. They've got to be holding some reds. Maybe not, but if I found some like that in LA I'd work em over real good.
Any pointers?
Thanks again!


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

Get at least a 9' MH rod with 20# braid and large hook. Throw out with 3 or 4 oz. pyramid with a good chunk of mullet on there. Buy them whole frozen if you can't net any and chunk them up. Reds, Black Drum and Sharks will be you most likely taker.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

ahlangle said:


> Thanks man.
> I see a few lakes around just above the beach, but hard to tell if they're private or not. They've got to be holding some reds. Maybe not, but if I found some like that in LA I'd work em over real good.
> Any pointers?
> Thanks again!


Hey bud. Those lakes are dune lakes. They are public even though access to some of them is tough. Western Lake and Eastern Lake are the easiest to access, even though most are accessible from the beach. Those two mentioned have ramps and public docks on them. Not much in there except mullet, small rat reds and specks, and small largemouth. Some have a lot of bait in them though. There is also some public docks on the bay you could drop some traps for blue crabs. One is at the N end of highway 395 and the other is Hogtown Bayou. The highway 331 causeway around the two bridges can be productive on foot also. Decent reds and monster specks can be found along the causeway as well. As far as the beach goes, rent a kayak and troll off the beach for king mackerel, lots of fun on a plastic boat and they are pretty thick right now. Go by Yellowfin Ocean Sports in Seagrove Beach on Hwy 30A, they are very helpful and will send you in the right direction. I have a camp in Delacroix and I am always accepting local knowledge there. Its my getaway from the craziness here.


----------



## ahlangle (May 24, 2016)

tailfisher1979 said:


> Hey bud. Those lakes are dune lakes. They are public even though access to some of them is tough. Western Lake and Eastern Lake are the easiest to access, even though most are accessible from the beach. Those two mentioned have ramps and public docks on them. Not much in there except mullet, small rat reds and specks, and small largemouth. Some have a lot of bait in them though. There is also some public docks on the bay you could drop some traps for blue crabs. One is at the N end of highway 395 and the other is Hogtown Bayou. The highway 331 causeway around the two bridges can be productive on foot also. Decent reds and monster specks can be found along the causeway as well. As far as the beach goes, rent a kayak and troll off the beach for king mackerel, lots of fun on a plastic boat and they are pretty thick right now. Go by Yellowfin Ocean Sports in Seagrove Beach on Hwy 30A, they are very helpful and will send you in the right direction. I have a camp in Delacroix and I am always accepting local knowledge there. Its my getaway from the craziness here.


You're the man. I've never fished Delacroix but am heading there in two weeks. 
I'll check out these spots you mentioned down here. Thanks so much for the info.


----------

